# Cream Cheese Crumb Buns



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

Cream Cheese Crumb Buns 

Ingredients: 

Cream cheese filling (recipe follows)
Crumb topping (recipe follows)
1½ cups flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
¼teaspoon salt
½cup solid vegetable shortening
½cup sugar
2 large eggs, at room temperature
½cup milk


Directions: 

Preheat oven to 350 F. 

Grease and lightly flour 16 large muffin cups. 

Prepare filling; set aside. Prepare topping; set aside. 

In a small bowl, combine flour, baking powder and salt; set aside. 

In a large bowl, with a mixer set on medium, beat the shortening and sugar until smooth. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Add the dry ingredients in 2 parts, alternating with the milk and beating until well-incorporated. Spoon the batter into the muffin cups. Bake for 10 minutes. 

Remove from the oven and, working quickly but carefully, place a tablespoon of cream cheese filling in the center of each bun and press it down gently with the back of the spoon. Sprinkle the crumb topping over the cream cheese, covering the entire top of the bun and being sure to keep the crumbs within the muffin cups. Return to the oven and bake for an additional 13 minutes. Do not use a cake tester to check for doneness – it will only come out with cream cheese filling attached. 

Allow to cool 30 minutes before serving. These are best eaten warm. Makes 16 buns. 



BOTTOM LINE: Plan on making new childhood memories for yourself, one cupcake at a time. 
Cream cheese filling: In a medium-size bowl, beat one 8-ounce package softened cream cheese and 3 tablespoons softened, unsalted butter until smooth and creamy. Add 2 tablespoons sugar, 1 room temperature egg yolk and 1/2 teaspoon vanilla; beat well. 


Crumb topping: In a large bowl, mix together 1 ½ cups flour, 1 cup firmly packed light brown sugar and 2 teaspoons baking powder. Using a pastry blender, cut in 1/2 cup unsalted butter, softened and cut into small pieces, until the mixture resembles coarse crumbs. 


PER SERVING: Cal 352 (51% fat) Fat 20 g (11 g sat) Trace fiber Chol 76 mg Sodium 171 mg Carb 39 g Calcium 81 mg


----------



## MJ (Feb 8, 2005)

Sounds great Rainee! Thanks for all the great recipes.


----------

